# My 7yr old son's amazing progress....



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2013)

I just want to share how chuffed I am with my youngest son after todays ride. He has just swapped from a 20" wheel single chainring MTB to a 24" triple chainset MTB. We had already ridden about 12-13 miles and were on our way back out of Stockport, just at the Bottom of Lancashire Hill above the motorway. I spotted some steps I had never seen before just HERE and decided to have a nosey and ride up them then straight back down to rejoin my son. I got to the top and was just turning around when SuperSkol Jnr came up behind me and asked "Are we going straight back down again?" I was gobsmacked, I just didn't know he was able to do that yet!


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Nov 2013)

Nice one SuperSkol Jr!


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Nov 2013)

He can keep his bike in his bedroom now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2013)

Well done. You must be very proud of your son.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2013)

He is his father's son


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Nov 2013)

You forget what its like to be a kid,both mine 8 year old girl and 10 year old boy have unbelievable stamina ! Both into bmx,s and regulary come with me on 10+ mile rides on their bmx single gear bikes.Mind you there has to be a promise of a ice cream somewhere on their ride.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> He is his father's son


Poor kid


----------



## 400bhp (1 Dec 2013)

He'll be joining us on the Southport TPT run in no time.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2013)

Here he is again this weekend while in Cwmbran (click for video clips )



http://s288.photobucket.com/user/sprintagogo/media/013_zps49830ebc.mp4.html


And this is what he is aiming for



http://s288.photobucket.com/user/sprintagogo/media/012_zps47e76047.mp4.html


----------



## macbikes (2 Dec 2013)

Good progress - looks like you have some fun places to play.


----------

